# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Говорю по-русски

## kgcole

Мой зовут Кивин (kgcole)…Мне нравиться менять мысли по-руски с кто-нибудь, что тоже хочеться. Спасибо Eugene для пошлого контакт, здесь можно познакомить. Все приглашаю как собеседники...ха ха… 
Я себя...мне сорок восемь лет и живу в Pensacola, Florida  USA...работаю как вышивником...ха ха...да, стран но правды. Я был хочу почитать, что другые делают. Я работаю сам себя как бизнес. Эго маленкого бизнес ешё моё похождение  ::  Мне нравиться всего типа музыки, и книги...Я очень много читаюься. Я изучаюься по-руски потому, что веселый, чтобы учить  ::

----------


## Paul G.

thread (in forum) = ветка (not нитка)
Excuse me, what a text-book do you use? Your Russian is very special, it looks like you didn't get the main rules yet.

----------


## Marcus

> Мой зовут Кивин (kgcole)…Мне нравиться менять мысли по-руски с кто-нибудь, что тоже хочеться. Спасибо Eugene для пошлого контакт, здесь можно познакомить. Все приглашаю как собеседники...ха ха… 
> Я себя...мне сорок восемь лет и живу в Pensacola, Florida  USA...работаю как вышивником...ха ха...да, стран но правды. Я был хочу почитать, что другые делают. Я работаю сам себя как бизнес. Эго маленкого бизнес ешё моё похождение  Мне нравиться всего типа музыки, и книги...Я очень много читаюься. Я изучаюься по-руски потому, что веселый, чтобы учить

 Это точно русский язык?

----------


## kgcole

Извините...Я изучаю не с учебниками...я читать веши: рассказ, вести, так далее. Пожалуй я очень много ошибки сделаю  ::  У меня таблицу с грамматиками, что я возвращаю для нового рассмотрения...и тоже словаря  ::

----------


## Paul G.

I knew that! You sound like a person who learns Russian on his own, without a system.

----------


## Fester

I think it looke like you have just translated it word by word from a dictionary. You can't do that when learning languages, especially not in russian where the grammar is really heavy. You need to study grammar a lot before you try to put together your own sentences, and if you're studying all by yourself I'ts not  going to be easier to learn. 
I reccomend starting with cases, because they tell what function a word has in a sentence, and to me, as a student of russian this looks almost like random jibberish  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Это точно русский язык?

 Может,  болгарский?

----------


## kgcole

> I think it looke like you have just translated it word by word from a dictionary. You can't do that when learning languages, especially not in russian where the grammar is really heavy. You need to study grammar a lot before you try to put together your own sentences, and if you're studying all by yourself I'ts not  going to be easier to learn. 
> I reccomend starting with cases, because they tell what function a word has in a sentence, and to me, as a student of russian this looks almost like random jibberish

 
Thanks Paul and Fester. I'm familiar with cases, and thought I was using them properly. Apparently I wasn't  ::  I have charts for declension, but perhaps I still think in English, and not in Russian. Perhaps here I can practice and learn; for instance, here is what I wrote in reply in Russian. Give me some pointers on how I would improve it: 
Согласно, а я покоряю для исправлеия! Я покорный студент разговоривания. Пожалуйста, исправляете. Действительно у меня учебника и тоже есть интернет. Тот куда я почитаю рассказ (Сетевая словесность. Современная русская литература в Интернете). Здесь в форуме имею надежды упражнять...

----------


## Fester

Well yeah, I can take the first sentence you wrote for example "Мой зовут Кивин" wich would translate to something like "My calls me Kivin", or "Something (that is not mentioned in the sentence) that I own is called Kivin" I'm not a teacher nor a expert in russian but it feels like you have started in the wrong end.
Knowing a lot of words will of course help you with the understanding part, but without the grammar it will make no sense to others when you are producing. 
The only thing I can recommend is that you start with learning some correct basic phrases (like "my name is", "I want to do...") and basic conversation, then analyze them and try to understand why the sentences are constructed the way they are.
After that you may start creating your own, of course you will make mistakes, everyone does. I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but there were quite a lot of mistakes here, and it's not the kind of mistakes that one might expect if you know what I mean. 
It's 10 times harder to unlearn something than learning something, if you start learning a new skill or language in the wrong way, it will be hard to make it right, it's kinda like trying to switch out a faulty brick from a brick wall in the bottom of the wall, while the wall is already built. It's easy to change the top parts while building a wall if something goes wrong on the way, but you would need to tear it all down to change the bottom ones.

----------


## kgcole

I probably should apologize because in the fluster of the moment I thougtht "зовут" was "name". I imagine it should have been "моя имя кевин"? I've been trying to keep it simple so I use the cases and declensions properly, but I'm not doing a good job. In studying the grammar I've tried to take it step by step, beginning with agreement in gendre, number and case. Given that I'm fairly comfortable in reading Russian, I'm surprised I'm so far off in general. I want to write small sentences that make sense grammatically. I don't want to skip any steps. As I said, I thought I was paying attention to case, etc. I'll make a renewed effort to write small sentences that make sense. If anyone would like to converse in this manner, I will take it as a learning experience! I think it's important that I continue to try to write in Russian, even if I make mistakes. I will try my best to learn quickly and be an asset to the forum.

----------


## Seraph

(Моё имя...)  Меня зовут... also common/normal.

----------


## Paul G.

Моё имя Кевин = Меня зовут Кевин = My name is Kevin 
Моё (= my, neuter, because "name" has a neuter gender in Russian) имя (name) Кевин (is Kevin).
Меня зовут Кевин = [They] call me Kevin. 
I think you should learn some basic patterns (about 5-10) and figure some problems out, like "to have" problem and so on. Afterwards you might try to communicate in Russian. I can understand you, because I can see your English thinking through the Russian sentences. Also I'm a bit experienced in teaching beginners. But other people may be not so shrewd.

----------


## kgcole

Thanks Seraph, Paul…one last question 
Падеж                   	М.р. ед.ч.	Ж.р. ед.ч.	Ср.р. ед.ч.	Мн.ч.
Винительный неодуш.	мой	               мою	               моё, мое  	мои 
Пожалуйста...что –Ср.р. ед. ч-? Я знаю –мужкой род-, -женский род-…

----------


## Paul G.

Моё = мое (we often replace Ё/ё with Е/е) is neuter.

----------


## kgcole

Спасибо Paul. If I want to say "I will remember that" would I say "Я буду это помнить", or "Я буду это помнаю"?

----------


## Paul G.

> Спасибо Paul. If I want to say "I will remember that" would I say "Я буду это помнить", or "Я буду это помнаю"?

 Not at all.
"Я это запомню" (perfective, correct).
"Я буду это помнить" (imperfective) is grammatically correct, but sounds weird in this context. Because the imperfective form also implies something great or very important (in some contexts). The phrase "Я буду это помнить" sounds like you make a declaration of love, curse an enemy or thank your friend for saving life.
"Я буду это помнаю" is incorrect, the word "помнаю" doesn't exist. 
After the Russian cases, the question of the Russian verbs (imperfective vs perfective) is most important and complicated. Because the verbs contain a lot of nuances and bear a big grammatical load. They combine actions, characteristics of these actions, articles (like a/the in English) and some other meanings. And all this stuff depends on the context. So, I promise, it will be your personal hell.

----------


## maxmixiv

"Я это запомню".  ::  
I like your method, kgcole, but it is not straightforward. Amazingly, your sentences are still understandable!

----------


## E-learner

> I promise, it will be your personal hell.

  One hell of a pep talk! Russian style.  ::  
Anyway, another thing that belongs to this hell is prefixes:
помнить, запомнить, припомнить, упомнить, напомнить, вспомнить.

----------


## Paul G.

> Anyway, another thing that belongs to this hell is prefixes:
> помнить, запомнить, припомнить, упомнить, напомнить, вспомнить.

 It's just six. What about "to fly"?
Лететь: перелететь, улететь, налететь, полететь, залететь, влететь, облететь, отлететь, слететь, взлететь, прилететь, пролететь, долететь, подлететь, вылететь. Finally, 1 + 15 = 16.
And, of course, летать (also means "to fly", and with the same prefixes). Is that enough for the personal hell or not?  ::

----------


## Medved

Paul you forgot недолететь and подзалететь  ::  
А то, разлетались тут, понимаешь!

----------


## kgcole

I must admit that I had not considered aspect of verbs, everyone  ::  On your advice I read up on this aspect in my textbook, and understand what you mean about the nuances of meaning. I will try to be mindful of this aspect in the future! 
As you said, the most daunting prospect is memorizing whether a verb is in fact imperfective, or perfected. I face the same prospect with nouns ending in “ь”. Until I know by memory whether a noun is male or feminine, I have to look it up for agreement. But at least I’m trying to be correct! Well, if I’m going to be in my own personal hell Paul, I’ll throw a party for everyone! Lol. Incidentally, everyone should feel free to write in Russian. This is, after all, the Russian speaking forum…haha

----------


## Aurelian

kgcole, in English I am as you in Russian (i.e very bad). Russian language is a good choise. I can help you.

----------


## Fester

Okay, but don't overload yourself Kgcole  ::  Russian grammar can and will overwhelm you if you try too hard in the beginning, take it step by step and try to watch some simple movies/listen to simple conversations, you know, to get your brain used to russian. Do that while studying grammar on the side, but yeah the verbs is a pretty big obstacle, and I don't ever seem to overcome it, at least not yet  ::  I go with trial and error with verbs when speaking with russians and ask them to correct me if I do something wrong.
But once you can recognize all the prefixes it should be very easy to spot if a verb is perfect or not  ::

----------


## kgcole

Aurelian - that's okay, use Russian or English. The practice is what is important  ::  
Fester - Yes, it can be overwhelming, but I enjoy it, so that's good. I do listen to internet TV. Verbal conversation is difficult, I just thought if I could read and write first, it would be easier to overcome. Thanks for your tips. I'm not one to get upset if I make mistakes and people bring it to my attention, so please feel free to criticize my efforts...lol. I appreciate everyone's help  ::

----------


## Aurelian

Не надо сильно грузиться по поводу грамматики. Маленькие дети говорят свободно по-русски не зная грамматики, не умея ни читать, ни писать. Знание грамматики - это преимущество взрослого человека перед ребёнком в систематизации языка, его структурного обобщения. Но тем не менее, грамматику следует рассматривать как костыль, который в последствии, за ненадобностью, выбрасывают.
Русская грамматика может отнять много сил. Весь пар может уйти в свисток.

----------


## Fester

Yes Aurelian, but if I would listen and hear russian every minute, hour and day for 3-4 years I would also speak russian pretty fluent. That is rarely an option for a grown up student unless you actually live in russia, but event then you wouldnt get the same language attention a small child would get

----------


## Aurelian

Люди, у которых русский язык является родным, называются "русскоязычные". Не все русскоязычные являются русскими по этнической принадлежности. Русскоязычный считает, что русский язык является самым правильным и нормальным языком на Земле. Поэтому русскоязычным плохо даются другие языки. По этой же причине русскоязычные очень ревниво относятся к грамматике и произношению. Неправильно поставленная запятая или неправильное ударение могут вызвать негодование особенно у тех, кто вообще не подозревает о существовании других языков. Таких называют грАммар-нАци (grammar-nazi). to be continued.

----------


## Aurelian

С префиксами, то есть с приставками всё просто, в английском это компенсируется глаголом get c соответствующим предлогом (хотя я сам эти геты в английском до сих пор не понимаю). Примерно по такой схеме: get(ing) verb out (in, under, over, etc.)

----------


## Aurelian

Ударения (stresses) в русском ставятся над гласными буквами. И это правильно. Я не знаю как ставить точки, я буду обозначать заглавной буквой.
пИсать - to piss
писАть - to write
зАмок - the castle
замОк - the lock

----------


## Aurelian

плАчу - I'm crying
плачУ - I'm paying

----------


## Paul G.

Потому что есть два пути изучения языка: через грамматику и через языковые паттерны. Считается, что первый способ для взрослых, а второй - для детей. Несмотря на то, что я с этим не согласен, есть нюансы. Сложность изучения иностранного в "режиме ребенка" ("child mode") в том, что ребенок всё время находится в контексте, а взрослый, как правило, этого лишен.

----------


## kgcole

ha ha…sounds like you’re a rebel, Aurelian  ::  Maybe just a realist? I think most of us learn about the grammar of our own language, and then as we get older we forget the rules but speak or write correctly because of habit; for instance, I write English well, but if you asked me why something was correct I wouldn’t remember, but would have to look it up in a textbook. I hope to learn Russian well, and all the grammatics. 
Ха ха...это явится, что вы бунтовщиком, Aurelian? Может быть вы же реалиста? Я думаю, что болшинство учили грамматику собственной языка и как мы старим мы правила забыть, но поговорить или пописать обычно из-за привычки. Например, я хорошо пишу по-англиский, но если вы спросите зачем правильным, я забыл и должен искать в учебнике! У меня надежда чтобы хорошо учиться по-русски и всех грамматики. 
Paul- - I agree with your comments; I prefer to learn the rules of grammar. Did I do better with my verb aspects?

----------


## Aurelian

> Ха ха...это явится, что вы бунтовщиком, Aurelian? Может быть вы же реалиста? Я думаю, что болшинство учили грамматику собственной языка и как мы старим мы правила забыть, но поговорить или пописать обычно из-за привычки. Например, я хорошо пишу по-англиский, но если вы спросите зачем правильным, я забыл и должен искать в учебнике! У меня надежда чтобы хорошо учиться по-русски и всех грамматики.
> ?

 _ха ха... звучит так, как будто вы бунтовщик, Аурелиан! Возможно просто реалист? Я думаю, что большинство из нас изучали грамматику родного языка, и позже, со временем, мы забываем правила, но говорим и пишем правильно по привычке. Например, я хорошо пишу по-английски, но если вы спросите о правильности написания, то я бы вряд ли что вспомнил, мне надо было бы заглянуть в учебник. Я надеюсь хорошо выучить русский, и даже всю грамматику._

----------


## Aurelian

Paul, если полагаться только на грамматику, то ваша речь будет всегда очень медленной, потому что прежде чем что-то сказать, вы каждый раз будете вспоминать грамматический материал. Плюс ко всему вы будете думать о вашей нелёгкой жизни (потому что в русском языке много исключений).

----------


## Medved

> но если вы спросите о правильности написания, то я бы вряд ли что вспомнил, мне надо было бы заглянуть в учебник.

 но если вы спросите о правильности написания, то я вряд ли что-нибудь вспомню, мне нужно будет заглянуть в учебник.

----------


## kgcole

> ха ха... звучит так, как будто вы бунтовщик, Аурелиан! Возможно просто реалист? Я думаю, что большинство из нас изучали грамматику родного языка, и позже, со временем, мы забываем правила, но говорим и пишем правильно по привычке. Например, я хорошо пишу по-английски, но если вы спросите о правильности написания, то я бы вряд ли что вспомнил, мне надо было бы заглянуть в учебник. Я надеюсь хорошо выучить русский, и даже всю грамматику.

 
Yes, I can see how that sounds better. It's interesting that with "в учебник" you used the accusative case, instead of the prepositional. I'm disappointed though. It looks like I got many of the verb aspects wrong again  ::

----------


## Aurelian

> но если вы спросите о правильности написания, то я вряд ли что-нибудь вспомню, мне нужно будет заглянуть в учебник.

 Граммар-наци детектед. А ещё я без зазрения совести говорю "позвОнит" вместо "позвонИт".

----------


## Aurelian

> Yes, I can see how that sounds better. It's interesting that with "в учебник" you used the accusative case, instead of the prepositional. I'm disappointed though. It looks like I got many of the verb aspects wrong again

 Не волнуйтесь, "должен искать в учебнике" тоже правильно, но было бы лучше "должен был бы поискать в учебнике". Если переводить дословно, то слишком коряво получается. По смыслу я немного перевёл на типа "take a glance into manual".

----------


## kgcole

ха ха  ::  У меня номеру к Граммар-наци  ::  
ha ha ::  I have the number to the Grammar-Nazi  ::

----------


## Medved

Aurelian 
если вы спросите - я что-нибудь вспомню.
если бы вы спросили - я бы что-нибудь вспомнил. 
Я тоже знаком с такой штукой, когда переводя с английского, перестаешь особо обращать внимания на русский, даже будучи русским и в результате выдаются перлы, которым даже гуглопереводчик позавидует (ваше лёгкое отклонение от грамматики не в счёт, это я просто ворчу по-стариковски).

----------


## Medved

kgcole - мы так вообще не говорим, я думаю.
Надо как-то перефразировать, а как именно - в голову не приходит.

----------


## Valda

на несвязанной ноте, я хотела хвалить твоё мужество. Когда я только начинала писать, я звучала то же, или даже хуже, но я не боялась как тебе
. Cо временем, все стало лучше (и я все еще улучшаю каждый день!). 
Так держать!

----------


## Aurelian

Eugene-p, да, есть такое. Мне вспоминается притча о сороконожке и муравье, когда муравей спросил сороконожку, как ей удаётся управлять одновременно стольким количеством ног. Сороконожка задумалась об этом и запуталась в своих ногах. 
     А вообще, я считаю, что в русском согласование времён не так критично, как в английском. Я не лингвист, прошу не судить меня строго. Я из Молдовы, с Россией нас разделяет Украина, плюс сказывается влияние Одессы. Советские учителя коммунистической закалки учили нас по схеме "шаг вправо, шаг влево - расстрел", поэтому к грамматике русского языка я отношусь достаточно трепетно. Могу пренамеренно не поставить запятую (дабы не перегружать текст запятыми), почитываю блог Артемия Лебедева (Производство ветровых стёкол для снегоходов : БУ), приобщён к субкультурью на Удаффкоме (http://udaff.com/), к систематизации субкультурья на Луркморе (Небыдло — Lurkmore).

----------


## Aurelian

PS. сылки все рабочие, это не спам, просто они так выглядят. Лебедев - российский дизайнер, путешественник, блогер.

----------


## kgcole

I think it’s important to have a balance between strict use of grammar, and the freedom to express oneself while in the process of learning. I respect your adherence to grammar, Eugene, while at the same time understanding Aurelian’s mode of communication. They both have value, in my opinion. 
Я думаю, что это важно иметь в виде равновесие между строгого использования и независимости выразить собственные идеи пока в течении учения. Я уважаю Евгения для соблюдения грамматике пока в то же время понимая общение Аурелианы (of Aurelian). По-моему, мне их вместе имеют цен. 
(I hope I’m improving in writing. I’m trying not to translate word for word, but often I’m not thinking of a Russian equivalent phrase to replace words. Also, I couldn’t find a perfective form of “иметь”….it seems that was needed)

----------


## Paul G.

> А ещё я без зазрения совести говорю "позвОнит" вместо "позвонИт".

 Ah, a Russian ignorant person detected. Rednecks on the way, hang in there.

----------


## Aurelian

> Я думаю, что это важно иметь в виде равновесие между строгого использования и независимости выразить собственные идеи пока в течении учения. Я уважаю Евгения для соблюдения грамматике пока в то же время понимая общение Аурелианы (of Aurelian). По-моему, мне их вместе имеют цен.

 Я считаю важным в процессе учёбы соблюдать равновесие (баланс тоже правильно) между строгим соблюдением грамматики и свободой выражения. Я уважаю вашу приверженность грамматике, Евгений, но в то же время я понимаю и манеру общения Аурелиана. Оба этих подхода имеют важность  для меня (представляют ценность для меня).

----------


## Aurelian

> Ah, a Russian ignorant person detected. Rednecks on the way, hang in there.

 Мне такое в упрёк мог поставить только русскоязычный граммар-наци. 
А как вы относитесь к одесскому говору? Ликвидация - лучшие сцены, шутки - коллекция - YouTube 
PS. Определение граммар-наци на лурке http://lurkmore.to/%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B...B0%D1%86%D0%B8

----------


## Paul G.

*kgcole*, another one advice, if you allow. What a dictionary do you use? It's very important to use a proper dictionary. Maybe you even don't understand how much. I mean a dictionary which contains a lot of context examples. So, you can choose the right one. Because as I can see, you very often select wrong words from the list. For example, "учение" instead of "обучение" and so on. When you investigate the word and its context, you learn a lot from the examples.

----------


## Aurelian

> (I hope I’m improving in writing. I’m trying not to translate word for word, but often I’m not thinking of a Russian equivalent phrase to replace words. Also, I couldn’t find a perfective form of “иметь”….it seems that was needed)

 "to have a balance" можно ведь заменить на "to respect a balace". Разве нет? Может быть даже "it's important to balance ..."?

----------


## kgcole

> *kgcole*, another one advice, if you allow. What a dictionary do you use? It's very important to use a proper dictionary. Maybe you even don't understand how much. I mean a dictionary which contains a lot of context examples. So, you can choose the right one. Because as I can see, you very often select wrong words from the list. For example, "учение" instead of "обучение" and so on. When you investigate the word and its context, you learn a lot from the examples.

 I use ABBYY Lingo dictionary for PC, Paul  ::  It's reasonably comprehensive, and does show examples on definitions. I'll pay more attention to them now and try to be more selective in my words. Sometimes the subtleties evade me  ::  But I have noticed thanks to everyone's corrections how distant from the mainstream Russian I am. Only practice will help me to make better choices in my words. I appreciate everyone's patience, you know  ::  Not to mention the time one takes to make corrections...lol

----------


## kgcole

> "to have a balance" можно ведь заменить на "to respect a balace". Разве нет? Может быть даже "it's important to balance ..."?

 I studied your corrections Aurelian, and I see how much easier it is to say things that way. I do notice, though, that some of the English meaning is lost. Generally subtle differences. I think part of my problem is trying to stick too closely to the English...which gives me the "word for word"  habit of translating. What do you think?

----------


## Paul G.

> I think part of my problem is trying to stick too closely to the English...which gives me the "word for word"  habit of translating.

 As I said earlier, you should learn some patterns which help you start thinking like Russian. It could be a good solution. Try it and I'm sure you'll see the result. You can't just translate words and put them together in the same order. It's nonsense. 
For example, the problem with the verb "to have". "I have a car" sounds in Russian like "У меня есть машина". Do you see the verb "to have" here? Right, Russians don't use it a lot, it's not such an important verb in Russian as it's in English.
Also, there is no "а" (sort of "and", soft opposition) conjunction in English. There are only "и" (and) and "но" (but) in English. But the conjunction "a" adds an additional dimension to sentences, which you should figure out. Sometimes you can't say something properly if you don't use this powerful conjunction. It looks like Russians often avoid the words "either/neither", because there are no straight analogs of them in Russian. But can you imagine a good English language without these words? 
And so on...

----------


## kgcole

> As I said earlier, you should learn some patterns which help you start thinking like Russian. It could be a good solution. Try it and I'm sure you'll see the result. You can't just translate words and put them together in the same order. It's nonsense. 
> For example, the problem with the verb "to have". "I have a car" sounds in Russian like "У меня есть машина". Do you see the verb "to have" here? Right, Russians don't use it a lot, it's not such an important verb in Russian as it's in English.
> Also, there is no "а" (sort of "and", soft opposition) conjunction in English. There are only "и" (and) and "но" (but) in English. But the conjunction "a" adds an additional dimension to sentences, which you should figure out. Sometimes you can't say something properly if you don't use this powerful conjunction. It looks like Russians often avoid the words "either/neither", because there are no straight analogs of them in Russian. But can you imagine a good English language without these words? 
> And so on...

 
Paul - - I’ll try to isolate some patterns in my textbook and what I read. I don’t want to sound too much like I’m just repeating things I copy down, you know. I do have a question about the genitive case, though. I’m familiar with the phrase “У меня есть”, but I have read it where “есть” is omitted and it’s written in short as simply “У меня…”; i.e. “У меня книгу”. Is this correct to do this? - - I’ll try to incorporate “а” into my sentences. I am a little confused over certain articles such as “тот”, especially when it’s declined as “тут”. I’m not sure exactly how to translate it. I have other questions I’ll ask later. I’m glad I ran into this forum. It helps a great deal!

----------


## Seraph

> ... isolate some patterns in my textbook and what I read. ...

  Adverbial phrases.  "Interestingly for me and pleasantly sounding Russian adverbial phrases."
And impersonal constructions.

----------


## Aurelian

> I think part of my problem is trying to stick too closely to the English...which gives me the "word for word"  habit of translating. What do you think?

 Я тоже не могу переводить слово в слово ваш английский текст, я вынужден аппроксимировать основную идею. Я не могу написать "надо иметь равновесие при использовании ...", я должен выбрать что-то из вариантов "обладать равновесием", "владеть равновесием", "соблюдать равновесие", "балансировать между ...", "руководствоваться чувством меры в использовании ..." и тд.

----------


## kgcole

> Adverbial phrases.  "Interestingly for me and pleasantly sounding Russian adverbial phrases."
> And impersonal constructions.

 I'll see what I can find...although I'm not sure what you mean by impersonal constructions...

----------


## kgcole

I know what you mean, Aurelian…and it helps me see the problem Russians are having with my writing; for instance, even though in my mind I think “use” in English, when I write “использование” a Russian may think of an entirely different meaning that’s close, but not the same thing. It makes it more important for me to be more particular about my word choices, and not so broad. I’m glad you’ve taken an interest in the conversation, and your thoughts help a lot. 
I can see now that “при использовании...” makes no sense  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I do have a question about the genitive case, though.

 OK, and what is you question? I cannot see it.   

> I’m familiar with the phrase “У меня есть”, but I have read it where “есть” is omitted and it’s written in short as simply “У меня…”; i.e. “У меня книгу”. Is this correct to do this?

 You cannot say "У меня книгу". You can say "У меня книга". Note that "книга" is grammatically a subject here! (Lit.: At me is a book). 
If your question is about the difference between "У меня есть книга" and "У меня книга", just remember that "У меня есть книга" is better.
I can try to explain some rules where to use "есть" and where to omit it, but I'm afraid it can be a bit complicated for the beginner. 
Basically, we always omit "есть" when something naturally belongs to you: "У меня длинные волосы" (I have long hair) - you cannot put "есть" here, since the hair belong to you naturally. Otherwise, if you say "У меня есть длинные волосы" would sound like you have some long hair separate from your body (e.g. you keep that hair in a box or something like that).   

> I am a little confused over certain articles such as “тот”, especially when it’s declined as “тут”.

 1. "тот" is not an article. We just do not have articles. "тот" is an indicative pronoun.
2. "тут" means "here", it's almost the same as "здесь" (if you know). It has nothing to do with "тот".
3. Yes, "тот" IS declined: тот, то, того, тому, тем, (о) том, та, той, той, ту, той, (о) той, те, тех, тем, теми, (о) тех. 
If you have a question about the declension, just provide an example and ask what is not clear in that example. We'll try to help.

----------


## Medved

Bob I can easily destroy your perfect theory by saying "у меня есть глаза"  :: 
(Folks, don't dare to say "у меня глаза", it sounds like a disease, like I have a headache, or I have a corn on my toe) 
However, everything you said about hair is right. Maybe it's all about the adjective, like "У меня зелёные глаза", or about the possibility of rewording like "I have green eyes -> My eyes are green" while you can't say "my headache is in the head"  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

That is not my theory after all. I wrote: "I can try to explain some rules where to use "есть" and where to omit it, but I'm afraid it can be a bit complicated for the beginner." 
So, I tried to make the things simpler for a beginner. I deliberately ignored the nuances. 
People here like arguing a lot.

----------


## Medved

I meant that this "Basically, we always omit "есть" when something naturally belongs to you" is true only basically as you said.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

The point is:
"есть" is used in possession constructions when the existence is emphasized, and "есть" is omitted when the subject of possession is emphasized.
So, we say "У меня есть велосипед" when we want to emphasize it exists in our possession, something like "I do have a bicycle".
And we say "У меня большой велосипед" when it is obvious I have a bicycle, and I just want to specify what kind of it I have: "The bicycle I have is big".
Note, it's also possible to say "У меня есть большой велосипед", but the meaning is slightly different, now I am accentuating the fact I have this thing: "I do have a big bicycle". 
So, when it is not known if the possessor has something or not, use "есть". When it is already known that the object exists, and you only want to provide some details on it, do not use "есть". That's why I did not want to overcomplicate the things. 
When talking about parts of body, in 99% of cases, it is obvious that you have it. That is why, we say
У меня длинные волосы.
У меня зелёные глаза.
У меня сильные руки.
У меня прямой нос.
etc. 
The example you provided (У меня есть глаза) is not often heard in real speech. It can work in some specific situations when you need to emphasize the fact you HAVE eyes.
I can think of an example of course:
- Ты видел это?
- Конечно видел! У меня же есть глаза!
But it is still a specific context. 
Therefore, I believe, the rule I proposed above may work for a beginner in simple phrases. 
Moreover, when talking about a disease, we do not normally use "есть", as we usually emphasize WHAT DISEASE we have, not just the fact we HAVE it. Normally, it does not make sense to be proud of possessing a disease  :: 
So, we say "У меня ангина" (I have tonsillitis). 
But again, in some specific situations we may need to emphasize the fact of existence. Imagine:
- Зачем тебе эти таблетки? У тебя же нет ангины.
- Неправда, у меня есть ангина.

----------


## Medved

Yes, this is true. Basically "есть" emphasizes the fact of posession and "no-есть" -- the object of posession. 
There are some funny cases when different things have different meanings. 
Two people are out on a date, but all of a sudden it starts raining.
She says "I gotta go home, let's catch a taxi". Then he says: (attention) 
У меня машина. (It's like I have a car here, I can give you a lift. The car stressed).
У меня есть машина. She's like "oh great, where is it?" -- it's in my garage.  ::  
(the latter sounds totally retarded in this context as you have already guessed)

----------


## Aurelian

kgcole, я рад помочь вам, и буду помогать вам по мере возможности. 
     Хочу рассказать о нескольких принципах русского языка, которые настолько очевидны, что не в каждом учебнике упоминаются. В русском языке логическая связь между членами предложения определяется падежными окончаниями. Окончания прилагательных определений, рода и числа несут в себе конфирмативные признаки, которые подтверждают логическую взаимосвязь. Благодаря этому, слова в предложении могут иметь практически любой порядок и изменение этого порядка позволяет менять лишь стиль повествования. Например: "И вновь пришёл старик к синему морю" вместо "Старик пришёл к синему морю опять". Первое говорит о том, что это сказка, второе - что это скорее криминальная хроника. Часто бывает, что из-за посторонних звуков или помех, некоторые слова собеседника заглушаются и пропадают; тогда, ориентируясь по окончаниям, часто можно восстановить логическую взаимосвязь без того, чтобы переспрашивать собеседника. Поэтому, я советую рассматривать окончания как преимущество языка, а не как наказание для его изучающих. Так как разнообразие окончаний поистине велико, отсюда следует, что ориентирование в окончаниях должно происходить на автомате, что достигается практикой, а не углублённым изучением грамматики.  
     Далее, у русского языка есть преимущество - относительно хорошее соотвествие написания и произношения. Это достигалось неоднократными реформами языка, которым сопутствовали разного рода революции. Английский язык этим похвастаться не может. Этому способствовал присущий британцам консерватизм, а также развитие типографского дела (слишком дорого было всё переделывать). Поэтому мне, например, чтобы написать "What is the weather like today", мне надо произнести про себя, набивая на клавиатуре "Вхат ис тхе веатхер лике тодау". Но ничего, я привык. Итак, резюмируя, пишем "чистого", а говорим "чистава" - это ещё не так страшно.  
     В заключение хочу отметить, если вдруг меня долго не будет, вам скучать не придётся. Вас ждут увлекательные многостраничные баталии граммар-наци. I tell you, I tell you the Dragonborn comes)

----------


## kgcole

Eugene and Bob - -  Your explanations were very helpful. In summary I'll use the idea that something is either intrinsically possessed, or not. As I progress into the spoken language I'm sure I'll make use of the emphasis and nuances you describe. Your info is very valuable insight. 
Aurelian - - You have a very unique insight...lol. You're like the counterbalance to the Grammar Regulatory Commission  ::  I'm a bit ill today, so I'll keep it short at the moment. I'll be on the lookout for the Dragonborn!

----------


## Greg Smith

Hello, Kevin! Welcome to a weird set of sounds named Russian language. I'm a language learner too (but in my case it's English, and my writing can be clumsy some times). So, I wanna advise you some ideas of language learning I use and I guess it'll work in learning Russian too. 1. First of all, you need to make a base in Russian. How does a little native speaker deal with a language that'll become his/her mother tongue? A little baby listens and tries to repeat. And you need to do the same. To listen and to repeat after that what you listen out aloud (!). There're some resources for learners in the Internet (I'm afraid the Russian ones are not so great like stuff for English learners as ESLpod.com or BBCLearningEnglish.com etc. but it's normal for a start). I think Lessons &mdash; LearnRussian is a good site for a first term of learning. Listen and try to repeat and do it as a daily bases (about 30 minutes per day). Of course, you need in grammar book, so here it's http://www.ceng.metu.edu.tr/~e139461...%20Grammar.pdf., I hope it'll be helpful. Also one good type of resources is podcasts. If it's for learners it usually has a script and explanations. Check this Russian Language Podcasts out, I guess it's good (well, I don't like music in it but it's no so important). You can also try podcasts for native speakers (be careful, there're pretty much trash in it) and ask someone to make a script for you. Maybe you should try to listen fist times without script and to jot down that you got of it and then listen it with a script. So the point is you deal with a Russian language and take lots of phrases to your subconsciously using. My English teacher calls it 'to live with language'. 2. Concerning learning words. So, indeed, it depends on person but I see no use in learning words by heart. You don't feel the word in this case. One of the points is to use Google and look for contexts with the word (usually it takes from 5 to 10 contexts). You make out of every phrase you found with a word (I mean 5-10 phrases) you wanna remember and then read this out aloud. 3. Concerning dictionaries. Language learning isn't a translation from one to another. So, my suggestion is to try to use Russian-Russian dictionaries (of course it's complicated at start, so use English-Russian dictionaries but try mono language stuff). For example, I love this Dictionary, Encyclopedia and Thesaurus - The Free Dictionary (in my case for English). 4. Concerning writing. When you write sth, at the start period try to write just that you're completely sure Russians speak so or when you're composing sth put it into google check whether it's possible to say. 5. Concerning speaking. When you express your idea try to look for the other ways to say it. 6. Concerning watching movies. Of course, it's going just from my opinion, I suggest you not to watch movies with subtitles. Just have a script otherwise it becomes a subtitles reading but not listening Russian speech. Well, I hope it'll be helpful. Good learning! Good luck!

----------


## Greg Smith

> Потому что есть два пути изучения языка: через грамматику и через языковые паттерны. Считается, что первый способ для взрослых, а второй - для детей. Несмотря на то, что я с этим не согласен, есть нюансы. Сложность изучения иностранного в "режиме ребенка" ("child mode") в том, что ребенок всё время находится в контексте, а взрослый, как правило, этого лишен.

 На самом деле это в какой-то мере моделируется методом постоянного вращение в языке (главным образом говорения вслух). Взрослому, естественно, надо разбирать грамматику, как она строится, но она вполне реально переводится в подсознание за счет ежедневного использования языка (притом не так важно карпеть над языком по 3-4 часа в день, 30-60 минут, как ни странно, вполне достаточно, чтобы начать себя чувствовать уверенно в языке через пол года (естественно, имеется ввиду не уровень носителя, но возможность выразить бытовые вещи уж так точно)). Конечно, дети учатся вообще с феноминальной скоростью, но это уже water under the bridge.

----------


## Eledhwen

Познавательный тест «Шпрехен зи руссиш?» | ШколаЖизни.ру 
У меня 31 из 32-х. ))

----------


## maxmixiv

32! Батырхановну пришлось конечно угадывать

----------

